# Help me choose a grey shade colour for my wheels.



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Peeps,

Im looking to choose a shade of grey for my wheels, i just cant find any shades i want yet. I dont want them too dark so they look black but i also i dont want them too light either. Im thinking of having them in a light shade of gunmetal or similar.

I want them to sparkle, so i shall be adding some flake in the paint so they shine in the sun.

I shall be painting them my self so the paint would need to be 1k cellulose type of paint.

Please can you add some pics of colours/wheels/spray job etc and tell me what the paint code is ?

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Can anyone help me ?

If you know of a website that can show me different shades of paint colours, that would be great.

I would prefer to see these colours in daylight if possible ?


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

what colour is the car?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I had my wheels done in Ferick Grey which is the colour of the wheels on the Business Edition BMW 3 series (google image is your friend)

If you like the colour a quick call to your local BMW dealer should result in the paint code:thumb:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

a mazda colour,paint code (z5)


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

powder coated gun metal grey









A slightly darker version








The split rim version looked awsome in the flesh and had a real metallic burst.
Ming the Helpful


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Smoke black chrome, just had a set of 370z alloys done and they look grey/black with some bling in the sun. I'll try and get some pics taken and post them if the weathers ok.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

If your stuck have a look on this site below they do everything for wheel paints/colours may be of help to you.

http://www.alloypaints.com/


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I did some prelude alloys in bmw sparkling graphite. Sorry no pics. If you want flake, you've got it! in the direct sun there is a myriad of colours in the flake, and they look awesome. They are a darker grey, but not too much.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Keir said:


> what colour is the car?


Its a graphite grey colour and the other cars are black and light blue, i have a few sets of wheels so will be swapping them over from time to time.

Thanks for the help people, i like a few iv seen so far, i shall go through the posts properly now :thumb:

I'd want the colour to be fair lighter in shade than graphite but not too light, a bit like slate colours.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

SurGie said:


> Its a graphite grey colour and the other cars are black and light blue, i have a few sets of wheels so will be swapping them over from time to time.
> 
> Thanks for the help people, i like a few iv seen so far, i shall go through the posts properly now :thumb:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Philb1965 said:


> Smoke black chrome, just had a set of 370z alloys done and they look grey/black with some bling in the sun. I'll try and get some pics taken and post them if the weathers ok.


Sounds awesome, get some pics up :thumb:


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

BMW steel grey is a dark mid grey


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Shadow chrome?

I'm getting the alloys on my E46 refurbed in that colour.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Cheers but i dont think you can get shadow chrome in paint form with flake can you ?


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

mg grey whatever its called.
audi nimbus grey, the darker grey on mk1 tt's not the one that looks like primer


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys, i cant sleep again lol.

I seen a nice met grey VW Transporter on Road wars the other night and thought it was just the right colour for me. It was in the sunshine and that made the true colour come out. Its the one where they find a dead body inside because the driver was transporting it to Scotland so all legal. What wasn't legal was the smell of cannibis the officer found which the driver did get done for.

Does anyone know what the paint code if for the fairly new type of Transporter met grey/grey's are ?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Mine have been sprayed shadow chrome, getting darker to the rear -


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

SurGie said:


> Cheers but i dont think you can get shadow chrome in paint form with flake can you ?


If the powder coating is done properly you ca have metal flake on any colour. the colour goes on first and then a lacquer with metal flake in it goes on top.
The guys I use have all sorts of different sized metal flake for the 70's stuff about the size of a matchbox right down to iron filling sized stuff.
Some of the powders, Bright metallic silver comes to mind, have metal flake in them and only use clear lacquer.
Ming the Blinger


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks again for all the replies, i have now found the colour i want and its on the van in here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=251291


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Mg x power grey is nice and has a lot of flake


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the advice etc.

I did decide to use the VW grey paint and here is the finished wheel in small flake and 2k clear.

  

 

I tried to capture more light but the clouds where quite thick. so the flake didn't show up very much. Out of the 50g of flake used they only used a quarter of it for all 4 wheels.


----------



## Old-scool- m3 (Nov 29, 2010)

I recently had my wifes 320cd wheels refurbished in grey. The car is sparkling graphite and the wheels really suit it.

I'm not sure what the colour is called, but they painted them the same colour as Aston Martin use on their early DBS dark wheels.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

To me the above colour is more like steel grey, my graphite grey car is much darker, looks black at night but grey in the daytime. The wheels do look good with the paint colour.

I think they look just right to me on my car and not too much in your face. I think the painter has got the right amount of flake because i know too much can look bad.


----------



## Old-scool- m3 (Nov 29, 2010)

SurGie said:


> To me the above colour is more like steel grey, my graphite grey car is much darker, looks black at night but grey in the daytime. The wheels do look good with the paint colour.
> 
> I think they look just right to me on my car and not too much in your face. I think the painter has got the right amount of flake because i know too much can look bad.


The sparkling graphite is a great colour. It has a lot of purple flake in it and is pretty heavy metalic..
Most of the time it just looks like grey, but when the sun hits it the purple really stands out.

I changed the wheel colour from silver to the grey, and looking back at old pics, it really changes the mood of the car.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah it looks more stealthy with that colour of alloys.

Do you have any sunshine pictures of that paint with the purple flake ?

Cheers


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

what about that colour ?


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

SurGie said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice etc.
> 
> I did decide to use the VW grey paint and here is the finished wheel in small flake and 2k clear.
> 
> ...


Sorry guys but i have already posted this which shows the colour i used for the wheels, what do you think of the look and finish ? ^^^

Although i'm liking the little caravan trailer :thumb:


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

SurGie said:


> Sorry guys but i have already posted this which shows the colour i used for the wheels, what do you think of the look and finish ? ^^^
> 
> Although i'm liking the little caravan trailer :thumb:


Nice finish mate. Looking forward to a picture of them on your car with some nice tyre dressing to finish them off.
What was the total cost. Its one of the things folk like to know when they are deciding whether to do them themselves or shell out on powder coating?
Ming the impressed


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks.

They cost £40 per wheel SB/2k paint with me getting the paint/flake/clear myself, except the etch primer, they supplied that.

It will be a while till that car is ready, just another thing off the list lol.

Cheers


----------



## Old-scool- m3 (Nov 29, 2010)

SurGie said:


> Yeah it looks more stealthy with that colour of alloys.
> 
> Do you have any sunshine pictures of that paint with the purple flake ?
> 
> Cheers


I haven't got many pictures of this car but I will take and post some as soon as the sun shines again.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Not anytime soon the with this wet weather around lol.


----------

